# graveur pour 68k sous 7.1



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

Je desire utiliser (via SCSI) un graveur avec mon Centris 650 (68K) sous OS 7.1.0 ?
C'est bien un des seuls domaines Mac que je connais peu !
Quels sont les eceuils a eviter ?
Quels logiciels de gravage puis-je utiliser ?
Y-a-t-il un matos plus recommande qu'un autre ?
Moins recommande ?
Merci de vos tuyaux !


----------



## cl97 (2 Février 2000)

Je sais que Toast 3.0x nécessite MacOS 7.1 et un 68040 au minimum. Ca possede quoi comme proc un centris, un 68030 ou un 68040 ?

Chris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2000)

Le Centris 650 possède bien un processeur 68040. Pour le système, le 7.5.3 est gratuit chez Apple. Autant que je me rapelle , dans le temps je gravais sur un IIVx (68030) sans problème avec Toast. J'avais juste un disque dur spécifique pour le débit de données constant.


----------

